# Non Authorized Sellers



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm curious to know how these Companies on Ebay or any internet retailer is able to get so many products they're not authorized to sell. Some of these Ebay and internet retailers are pretty big and sell tons and tons of products. Is it just a fact that these Brand Companies lie about selling products to unauthorized dealers just to move product....in the end isn't about profit? Just seems suspicious to me..a few years ago the internet companies would remove serial numbers...know they leave them on. Doesn't Companies like Arc Audio, Zapco and JL Audio not keep track of serial numbers by dealer?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Distributors buy product from the manufacturer and some of them sell to anyone with a tax ID, especially to companies placing orders for thousands of dollars at a time. In the end it's about the money and also not having any care about a higher perceived value to the consumer. Consumers have been conditioned to believe everything costs pennies to make and that car audio companies are ripping everyone off.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

So basically they get the product from the distributers tied with the actual Company such as JL Audio and from there the distributer sells to whomever. Why can't Companies track this by the serial number and penalize the distributer for violating the agreement? Unless the distributer has the luxury of selling to whomever and the actual Company itself doesn't care as long as the money comes in.


----------



## tonedeaf77 (Jun 19, 2013)

We just had a "competitor" who was not authorized shut down. They were buying Kicker from a distributor who sold to them and they could sell for whatever they wanted. The distributor is no longer selling kicker. Now that same " competitor" is selling Alpine new product on Craigslist so we will have to buy product from them and send it to alpine with a receipt to get Alpine to look into closing down whomever they are buying from. It's a pain but without putting in some effort on our side we will never slow down the interweb from underselling us every time.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

A car audio manufacture told me that Woofersetc sells B stock on their site. Also as far as eBay is considered they are a small number of their members who are actual dealers of certain brands but ended up selling for less because they have close down shop. There is a local shop in Orlando that sells their stuff on eBay for less than retail since one of their lines went down the toilet or their customers are not buying it at all.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Manufacturer*


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

tonedeaf77 said:


> We just had a "competitor" who was not authorized shut down. They were buying Kicker from a distributor who sold to them and they could sell for whatever they wanted. The distributor is no longer selling kicker. Now that same " competitor" is selling Alpine new product on Craigslist so we will have to buy product from them and send it to alpine with a receipt to get Alpine to look into closing down whomever they are buying from. It's a pain but without putting in some effort on our side we will never slow down the interweb from underselling us every time.


Sadly but You`ll lose this battle.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you for correcting my English.



quality_sound said:


> Manufacturer*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Distributors and sub-distributors I would think.

I thought JL can tell by the serial number


----------

